# Let's talk about Pennsylvania Flintlock Season.



## GAHUNTER60 (Mar 13, 2021)

Pennsylvania just celebrated its 46th annual flintlock-only hunting season.  This last year, the special season ran for almost six weeks from Christmas until the end of January.  In that period around 100,000 hunters took to the woods with rock locks, and harvested around 12,000 deer (the vast majority of which were antlerless).  The exact number of hunters and harvest is not known, because PA does not differentiate its stats between hunters who hunt and harvest in the early, seven-day "any muzzleloader" season, and the long flintlock season.  In all, there were right at 30,000 deer harvested in the state last year by about 160,000 muzzleloader hunters.

Now, hunters in Pennsylvania are in a unique situation, in that PA is the birthplace of the most American of all rifles, the longrifle.  In fact, there are builders of longrifles in the state whose business is uninterrupted from before the Revolution to present day.  It was only natural that the state would want to celebrate this heritage with a flintlock-only season (even though the vast majority of the rifles used in this hunt are Hawken-style, half-stock flinters imported from Spain and Italy by Traditions, Pedersoli, Lyman, and CVA, as well as thousands of mass American-made Thompson Centers).  There are, however, enough folks using custom-built and semi-custom American longrifles to keep these small builders in business.

When reading about this special season, I learned one important factoid -- game managers do not use the flintlock season as a management tool in any way, shape, or form.  It is there simply for the traditional flintlock hobbyists, and as a celebration of the state's contribution to American firearms history.  Over the years, despite the difficulties of harvesting a deer in the deep snows typical of Pennsylvania in January,  it has become wildly popular among the hunters who participate.  Most say that in addition to giving them a last-chance opportunity to harvest a deer, they appreciate the connection to history and their ancestors who stalked these same woods with basically the same weapon hundreds of years ago.

Now to my point, what would be wrong with doing something similar here in Georgia as an add-on to the regular season?  Of course, I don't think it should be limited to flintlocks only (though I'd like that), there's enough owners of traditional sidelocks, and those who would become owners given an extra hunting opportunity, to warrant such a season. 

 I don't feel real strong about it one way or the other.  I'm going to hunt with a traditional muzzleloader during regular gun season anyway.  But the thought of acknowledging the place of traditional black powder guns and allowing those who love them their special time in the woods, brings a smile to my face!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 13, 2021)

Never participated in the late season flintlock season when I lived in Pennsylvania, weather was just too miserable to be out.  My brother and his brother-in-law did most every year.  The biggest challenge (besides the weather) was getting the gun to go boom!


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 13, 2021)

I guess I am just different, but I don't see having a special season for percussion muzzleloaders or flintlocks. We don't have you must drive a horse and buggy week or a you must drive a T model week. 
Have deer season. Hunt with what you want. Long bow, compound, cross, muzzleloader, 50 BMG, whatever you want.


----------



## lampern (Mar 14, 2021)

Maryland and West Virginia also now have "special" muzzleloading seasons 

So do several western states.

The trend is to enact those kinds of seasons.

More states will follow.

Surprised more states haven't followed Mississippi and Lousiana actually and gone the _other _way with single shot 19th century type cartridge rifles.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 21, 2021)

I have hunted the Pa flintlock season a couple times during the 90's and always had a ball. Have trudged through deep snow several times. Dawson Forest WMA used to have a primitive weapon hunt that I would go on and use my flintlock. I've killed quite a few deer with that smoker during that hunt.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 24, 2021)

After the season closes the second Sunday in January, make the last two weeks open for Traditional bows and Flintlocks only.I like the old ways of hunting the older i get. This might teach the younger generation years ago folks had to work for a deer and might appreciate the traditions handed down to us.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 24, 2021)

I think I could go for that.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 26, 2021)

If we had a flintlock only season you would find scopes for flint locks on sale today.  Maybe they already exist, but it just ruins the spirit of it to me.


----------



## rugerfan (Mar 26, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> Never participated in the late season flintlock season when I lived in Pennsylvania, weather was just too miserable to be out.  My brother and his brother-in-law did most every year.  The biggest challenge (besides the weather) was getting the gun to go boom!



I participated a couple of years when I lived up there.  The weather usually was horrible, and as stated by 35 Whelen, the gun sometimes just wouldn't go off.  Powder in the flashpan got damp or just soaked.  Trying to load the thing with cold hands. After the second year I went, I sold the muzzleloader.  I was inaccurate with it anyway.  

Now, down here in Georgia? Maybe, but I wouldn't want it to interfere with any of the dates and seasons that we currently have.


----------



## lampern (Mar 26, 2021)

trial&error said:


> If we had a flintlock only season you would find scopes for flint locks on sale today.  Maybe they already exist, but it just ruins the spirit of it to me.



You can scope a flintlock or sidelock


----------



## lampern (Mar 26, 2021)

Why not enact such a season on the Chattahoochee National Forest?

The gun season closes there earlier than other public lands.

Just place it after the gun season closes. You can hunt in the snow


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2021)

lampern said:


> You can scope a flintlock or sidelock




You can scope a broomstick or shovel handle too, but it would be like putting perfume on a hog.


----------



## lampern (Mar 26, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> You can scope a broomstick or shovel handle too, but it would be like putting perfume on a hog.



I have a flintlock. No scope for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2021)

lampern said:


> I have a flintlock. No scope for me.




I`ve had a couple and still have a fine one, along with a couple of percussions. Real ones, not inlines.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2021)

lampern said:


> I have a flintlock. No scope for me.




What kind and caliber do you have?


----------



## lampern (Mar 26, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind and caliber do you have?



Thompson Center 50 caliber

Nothing special. Nothing custom


----------



## trial&error (Mar 26, 2021)

lampern said:


> Why not enact such a season on the Chattahoochee National Forest?
> 
> The gun season closes there earlier than other public lands.
> 
> Just place it after the gun season closes. You can hunt in the snow




Its national forest so federal, not sure georgia DNR has any input.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 27, 2021)

Primitive weapons special season legal weapons. Only side hammer rifles with percussion or flintlock ignition. No scopes. Patched round ball only. .45 caliber and larger.

If the legal weapons are identified like this scopes won't be a problem. And we can't leave out side hammer percussion rifles. I personally would rather it be flintlock only but I don't think there are enough of us to sway the DNR. This is Georgia not Pennsylvania.
I don't really like the idea of nailing this down to a few tracts of land because those living in other parts of Ga. will find it hard to attend.


----------



## Kengibbons (Apr 7, 2021)

I live in pa, always save a tag for flintlock season. It can be cold  and snowy in January, killed one this year January 13th. 9 degrees for the high temperature that day. Almost as exhilarating as killing one with my recurve.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Killed this deer during the PA flintlock season many years ago.

It was 5 degrees outside not counting the windchill.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Only single-barrel long-guns with a *flintlock* ignition system are permitted. The firearm must be an original or reproduction of a gun used prior to 1800, which is . 44 caliber or larger, with iron, open " V" or notched sights (fiber-optic inserts are permitted)


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Apr 9, 2021)

Mallards,

Not to be a contrarion, but I don't think you killed a deer. 

You killed BIG FOOT!!!


----------



## GANGGREEN (May 9, 2021)

It's my favorite deer season by far and I've been hunting in PA's late flintlock season since I was a teenager.  I'd strongly encourage any and all Georgia hunters to pursue a similar season, partly because it's just so much fun, but also because it's a dying part of our history and people should be encouraged to learn about the firearms.  Here's a .50 Isaac Haines flint gun that I just built and which will enter my normal rotation for hunting seasons (I also hunt turkeys and grouse with flintlock fowlers).


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (May 9, 2021)

Wow, Ganggreen!  Is that built from a TOTW Issac Haines kit?  Since it doesn't have a patch box, it might not be.  I'd love to hear the details on the wood and metal finish.  

Any any case, it is absolutely gorgeous!

I just recently finished a ubiquitous Kibler Colonial rifle, and it's nice -- but nearly as nice as your Lancaster.


----------



## GANGGREEN (May 9, 2021)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Wow, Ganggreen!  Is that built from a TOTW Issac Haines kit?  Since it doesn't have a patch box, it might not be.  I'd love to hear the details on the wood and metal finish.
> 
> Any any case, it is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I just recently finished a ubiquitous Kibler Colonial rifle, and it's nice -- but nearly as nice as your Lancaster.



Thanks.  This is actually the Chamber's Isaac Haines.   I supplied the curly maple for the build and it's stained with Fiebings medium brown leather dye and finished with Minwax antique oil.  The metal is 44/40 or whatever it's called, rubbed back.  I wasn't thrilled with the finish on the  metal this go around, so I did it over and think it looks better now.  I have 4 other guns on my list right now, a late Lancaster and a Twigg fowler, both stick builds from my own wood, and a Tennessee squirrel rifle and a Lehigh with American chestnut stock, also both stick builds from scratch.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (May 9, 2021)

GANGGREEN said:


> Thanks.  This is actually the Chamber's Isaac Haines.   I supplied the curly maple for the build and it's stained with Fiebings medium brown leather dye and finished with Minwax antique oil.  The metal is 44/40 or whatever it's called, rubbed back.  I wasn't thrilled with the finish on the  metal this go around, so I did it over and think it looks better now.  I have 4 other guns on my list right now, a late Lancaster and a Twigg fowler, both stick builds from my own wood, and a Tennessee squirrel rifle and a Lehigh with American chestnut stock, also both stick builds from scratch.




I finished my Kibler with Laurel Mountain Lancaster Maple stain, and Minwax Antique Oil, however, my finish is much more muted than yours, even after five coats.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 9, 2021)

Killed my first deer ever in the flint season. Tuscarora state forest. Perry cty PA. It was -17 with wind chill. 

We used to just do man drives. God I miss it.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 10, 2021)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> I finished my Kibler with Laurel Mountain Lancaster Maple stain, and Minwax Antique Oil, however, my finish is much more muted than yours, even after five coats.
> 
> View attachment 1080173
> 
> View attachment 1080172


GA Hunter60, If you want a little shine use Chambers original oil finish, you can get a real shine or knock it back with steel wool for a more muted effect. It is sold on Jim Chambers website.
This first rifle is a .54 I built 20 odd years ago. It was finished with Chambers oil finish at that time. It's a tough finish.
The second rifle is a .40 I built 15 years ago. It too is finished with Chambers oil with the shine knocked back just a little.


----------



## GANGGREEN (May 10, 2021)

Love the poured chevron muzzle cap on the second photo.  Is that a smooth rifle or a fowler?


----------



## Darkhorse (May 10, 2021)

Both guns are fully rifled. It is legal to hunt turkeys with a Muzzle Loading rifle in Georgia and I'm a rifleman at heart. So I built the .40 specifically for turkey hunting but it does a lot of things well also. It has a Rice B profile swamped barrel with round bottom rifling, a large siler lefthand lock that I spent a few years on and off tuning for speed, smoothness and consistency. Davis set triggers. And a semi-fancy maple stock. 
My turkey load is 60 grains of 3fg, .018 pillow ticking patch, with canola oil for a lube. And a .395 round ball. It is pure poison on big gobblers.
I've always shot a .54 caliber for hogs and deer and love shooting them but this .40 has become my favorite for paper to small game.


----------



## GANGGREEN (May 11, 2021)

Very nice. West Virginia also allows rifles in the spring turkey season and I've been known to use my flintlocks there as well. I have several 36 calibers and one 40 caliber at this point.  I've also been known to use a 54 caliber for deer, but I love them all.  I've got a sweet little .36 Getz barrel that I had Charlie Burton swamp for me and which will probably become my go-to turkey rifle.




Darkhorse said:


> Both guns are fully rifled. It is legal to hunt turkeys with a Muzzle Loading rifle in Georgia and I'm a rifleman at heart. So I built the .40 specifically for turkey hunting but it does a lot of things well also. It has a Rice B profile swamped barrel with round bottom rifling, a large siler lefthand lock that I spent a few years on and off tuning for speed, smoothness and consistency. Davis set triggers. And a semi-fancy maple stock.
> My turkey load is 60 grains of 3fg, .018 pillow ticking patch, with canola oil for a lube. And a .395 round ball. It is pure poison on big gobblers.
> I've always shot a .54 caliber for hogs and deer and love shooting them but this .40 has become my favorite for paper to small game.


----------

